# Traditions Vortek StrikerFire



## Gut_Pile (Jun 21, 2019)

Just picked up one of these.
https://www.traditionsfirearms.com/...amo-premium-cerakote-finish-with-3-9x40-scope

Has anyone had experience with Traditions, and if so, which powder/bullet combo are you having the best luck with?

Thanks


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter (Jun 21, 2019)

Can't help you with that model but I do have a older traditions buckstalker. I love it. First thing I done was replace the scope. Very accurate and I'm comfortable to 150 yards with it. I'll look when I get home and reply with what pellets and bullets I found work best in it.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 24, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## drhunter1 (Jun 25, 2019)

I just bought a traditions buckstalker. Shot it this weekend.  The first thing I noticed was the Trigger was light and crisp at the break which was awesome. The other thing I loved was the groupings were in real tight, I only shout it at 70 yards, but feel real comfortable 100 plus. I can't imagine the vortek striker would be different


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 25, 2019)

Harvester scorpion pt gold 260gr with 110 grains of blackhorn 209 is ridiculously accurate. Sub 3" groups at 175 yards. Same exact rifle.


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 25, 2019)

I'm sorry, mine is the ldr model with 30" barrel but close enough.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 27, 2019)

Thanks everyone. Keep them coming


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 9, 2019)

I’m goin to start my buddies with 100grs of powder an 250gr shock wave. He only gave $75 for it so if it shoots decent I doubt he’ll mess with it. I’ve found 100grs of powder works great for me plenty of zip plenty of power. I’ve had 300gr bullets not exit with 150grs of powder so I like the 100gr charge especially if it’ll shoot.


----------



## krizia829 (Jul 9, 2019)

I have a Traditions Vortek Ultralight with a 30" barrel and it shoots great. I replaced the see-thru rings I had on it (Bought it used) and lowered the scope. I am still pending to figure out the right loads now that I moved the scope down. It was shooting very inconsistent so I want to try something new soon to see if the scope is an issue. I may swap it out sometime to probably a Vortex optic. Its been a while since I last shot it so I honestly don't remember what loads I tried but once I do, if I remember, i'll post it on here.

I got a WMA permit for here in FL so I will have to shoot it soon to get ready. I'll take pics, again, if I remember lol


----------



## tdc4dade4 (Jul 24, 2019)

I have the traditions xlt pursuit extremely accurate , 95 grns BH 209 250 GRN HORNADY


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter (Sep 15, 2019)

Sorry for the late reply but mine likes the Traditions SmackDown SST with 2 pyrodex pellets.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Sep 18, 2019)

tdc4dade4 said:


> I have the traditions xlt pursuit extremely accurate , 95 grns BH 209 250 GRN HORNADY


I love mine !!!


----------

